# Pairing Suggestion, Please



## Boatboy24 (Apr 15, 2016)

OK, friends coming over tomorrow. I'm grilling some beer marinated skirt steaks an will also be serving Spanish rice and black beans (a salad as well). I'm thinking Rioja or Tempranillo, but any other thoughts? I'm thinking Viognier for white wine. 

Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 15, 2016)

If I remember correctly, my suggestion is inspired by one you once gave me: a rosé, or, in this case, how 'bout a rosado? You can even get a Rioja rosado.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ah, a Rose!!!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 15, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> Ah, a Rose!!!



Well, a big red would be good, too, but some of those items seemed to call for a more food-friendly choice. If you are going red, my vote would indeed be the Rioja you suggest. I had a Tinta de Toro that was bold (and very tannic) recently, but that may be too much!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 15, 2016)

I'm going to crack a bottle of my 2014 Chilean Cab/Merlot to see if that might be a fit as well. Don't think its ready for prime time, but I'm gonna find out soon. 

Edit: But first I'm going to have about a quarter of a Guinness, putting the rest into the marinade.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2016)

You realize there is an "app for that".......... 

Available in both flavors IIRC.

Nat-Decants


----------



## Johnd (Apr 15, 2016)

The biggest, heaviest, chewiest, oaky monster red wine that you have. Of course, that's what I drink with everything...........


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 15, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> You realize there is an "app for that"..........
> 
> Available in both flavors IIRC.
> 
> Nat-Decants



Fajitas? Oh, no. This is no fajita dinner.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2016)

LOL, OK if you say so.....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 15, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> LOL, OK if you say so.....



Yes, its skirt steak. But this is WAY better than any fajita I've ever had. 

Pic from the cookbook below. The green sauce reminds me of Chimichurri, but I like it much better. Lime juice, green bell, poblano, jalapeño and cilantro, along with some seasoning and EVOO. Much more depth of flavor in the marinade too.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 15, 2016)

Lipstick on a pig is still....... Fajitas.... just a different recipe! 

Looks good from the book anyways!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 16, 2016)

OK, wine run early this morning. I ended up grabbing some Coppola "Sophia" Rose. 







We honeymooned at two Coppola resorts in Belize and it was then that I first had this wine. That was the wine that got me liking Rose. A year or so later, it started showing up in stores. With our 10th anniversary coming next month, I just had to grab some. Will start out with that, and some Eclipse Sauvignon Blanc for those not wanting Rose. For dinner, I picked up a little something from my boy Dave Phinney. 






We'll be starting with some snacks: Serrano ham, chorizo, manchego cheese, mixed olives and some brie (the Mrs loves her Brie).


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 16, 2016)

Just bottled a batch of Beaujolais. Not bad for a Red that wants to be a White. Bet it would fit in... :>


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 16, 2016)

Wondering if he is kicking himself for selling out for $40,000,000 back in 2010 since Constellation just bought the "brand" this week for $285,000,000. 



Boatboy24 said:


> I picked up a little something from my boy Dave Phinney.


----------



## Rocky (Apr 16, 2016)

ibglowin said:


> Wondering if he is kicking himself for selling out for $40,000,000 back in 2010 since Constellation just bought the "brand" this week for $285,000,000.



I'd bet he is. You know, you get $285,000,000 here and $285,000,000 there, pretty soon you are talking about some real money!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 17, 2016)

Well, the Sauvignon Blanc was a huge hit, as was the Rose, and the "E", and the orange chocolate port.


----------

